# Online wellbeing and resilience research programme seeking participants



## drlucindaryan (Feb 11, 2015)

I am a medical doctor currently completing a Masters in Applied Positive Psychology at the University of East London. I am investigating whether a web based programme, designed to increase wellbeing and resilience and developed by leading UEL psychologists, is helpful for women experiencing infertility. 

The programme is completed entirely online over a nine week period, all data is anonymised and collected online and there is no face to face interaction required.

By participating in this study, in addition to any personal benefit, you will also be contributing greatly to the limited research in this area. 

If you would like more information or would be interested in participating please email me at [email protected] and I will send you further details.

Many thanks for your consideration. 


Dr ******* Ryan MB MICGP


----------

